# Danny Elfman "Goosebumps" Mockup !



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'd like to present you my latest mockup : "_Goosebumps_", by Danny Elfman (2015).
This was transcribed by ear, programmed, mixed and mastered by yours truly 





And here is the original piece, mixed by Dennis Sands at Fox Studios :



All feedback is appreciated  Thank you for listening !

Emmanuel


----------



## NoamL (Jul 21, 2018)

Sounds incredible! You really got close to the original.

This is mostly Metropolis Ark I guess?


----------



## Henu (Jul 22, 2018)

Very nice! One thing that struck me, though, was that you're having quite much of top end in the strings compared to the original, which exposes the "sampleness" a bit too much in my opinion. If you could tame that down a bit, I think it would be more realistic. Otherwise it sounds great!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 22, 2018)

@NoamL : Thank you, dear friend ! This is indeed 95% Orchestral Tools  

Percussions : Metropolis Ark 2 & 3 (except the Piattis, which are from Spitfire HZ01)
Strings : Metropolis Ark 1, 2 & 3, layered with Berlin First Chairs - and a touch of Spitfire Tundra at the very end
Brass : Berlin Brass, with some guests from Metropolis Ark 1 & 3
Woodwinds : Metropolis Ark 2 & 3, layered with VSL Woodwinds SE
Choir : Metropolis Ark 1 & 2
Additional Instruments : Glockenspiel, Harp & Xylophone are from 8Dio AGE. Electronic Percs are from Tundra's "Brunel Loops" and Heavyocity DM307. And last but not least, the Theremin is from Soundiron 



@Henu : I may revisit the mix in a couple of days once the ears have cooled down. Thanks for pointing this out !


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 22, 2018)

Damn fine job! I second Henu's observation about the top end although I'd be lying if I said I knew how to improve on what you did or even do it half as good as you're doing it already.


----------



## nathantboler (Jul 22, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> @NoamL : Thank you, dear friend ! This is indeed 95% Orchestral Tools
> 
> Percussions : Metropolis Ark 2 & 3 (except the Piattis, which are from Spitfire HZ01)
> Strings : Metropolis Ark 1, 2 & 3, layered with Berlin First Chairs - and a touch of Spitfire Tundra at the very end
> ...


Nice track!


----------



## NoamL (Jul 22, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> @NoamL : Thank you, dear friend ! This is indeed 95% Orchestral Tools
> 
> Percussions : Metropolis Ark 2 & 3 (except the Piattis, which are from Spitfire HZ01)
> Strings : Metropolis Ark 1, 2 & 3, layered with Berlin First Chairs - and a touch of Spitfire Tundra at the very end
> ...



Very cool! Ark and Berlin work so well together...


----------



## Steve Martin (Jul 23, 2018)

Sounds awesome. Thanks for sharing, and you've used the sample libraries brilliantly!


----------



## JBacal (Jul 23, 2018)

Crazy good!!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 23, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Damn fine job! I second Henu's observation about the top end although I'd be lying if I said I knew how to improve on what you did or even do it half as good as you're doing it already.



Thanks man ! Well, I'll have to find out as well 

@Steve Martin : Thank you Steve !

@JBacal : Thank you Jay, that really means a lot, coming from you


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 20, 2018)

Sorry for bumping this already "old" thread !

Just uploaded a screencast of this mockup


----------



## TheSigillite (Aug 21, 2018)

Bump all you want. This was a blast to listen too. I'm new to all this so I can't really offer much criticism. But I can't wait to hear what you do next!


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 13, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## lux (Sep 17, 2018)

yup, very nice


----------

